# Info on Rapido 740 ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Anyone got info on Rapido 740 [2004] . . a friend has had an offer to buy one from someone he knows - but [my] friend knows nothing about this make/model, so if you have any good [or bad] info I can pass on to him.
Ta
:silly:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Umm . . no one know nuffink ?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic,
we had a 2003 775 Rapido, which was the longer version of the 740 series.
We had it for 4 years and loved it, only changed for a newer Rapido. If the layout is OK, and the price is right, then I am sure your friend will enjoy his purchase.
Colin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> Hi Vic,
> we had a 2003 775 Rapido, which was the longer version of the 740 series.
> We had it for 4 years and loved it, only changed for a newer Rapido. If the layout is OK, and the price is right, then I am sure your friend will enjoy his purchase.
> Colin


Hi Colin, What size engine was it ? Did you find any drawbacks with it ?


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Vic
We had a 749 from 2001 to 2007. Identical layout to 740 but on a Mercedes chassis. We thought it was very well put together and had very few problems, mainly with ancillary equipment. Like Camoyboy we also changed for another Rapido. Hope that helps.
Colin


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic,
We had a 2.8 JTD in ours, the 740 will be a 2.3JTD as standard. One thing to check out on the smaller Rapido's is the payload, probably around 400kgs before any extras for the 3500kg chassis. We had no problems with ours, we only changed to get a different layout and an AL-KO chassis. No problems with this one either.
Colin
PS you also need to be called Colin to own a Rapido!!


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a 741F - slightly longer than the 740 by the 'length' of the shower I think. I've had it for a year now and I love my Rapido - it has as standard lots of things that are extras on other vans and the quality of the internal finish is very good - visiting my sister recently she loved the warm wood finish. I've had no problems with any of the Rapido fit.

I'm on a biggish UK trip at present and it returned 33 mpg on the St Neots to Forfar leg and 31 mpg on the Forfar -John O' Groats -Wick 

I paid £23K for my 2004 741F last August and it had 7.5K on the clock when I bought it and I'm happy with my choice.

Harry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks, my friend has been to see the van & now discussing { & haggling ] the price.


----------

